# Workshop **Work In Progress**



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

*The start of a good thing*

With time it seems that things change. It has been a year and I have baby #2 on the way. This, in turn, has taken up the guest room and the proposed room off the garage for a workshop will now become the guest room.

Things at my job are picking up and I will be working OT for the next 6 months or so until the baby is born. This means I will be able to outfit my "shop", which will be the sharing of my 22' x 25' garage. I will pull out the wife's car when needed.

With the OT and extra money, I plan on buying the following tools over the next couple months. If you think some of my choices just plain suck….let me know. I have a spreadsheet with High, Medium, and Low priority items, links, etc. I have only listed the high priority items. You might notice a jointer missing from the list…it is on the Medium priority list….I can do jointing with an "L" jig on the TS for the time being.

Grizzly 10" Hybrid Tablesaw with Riving Knife $758.00 
Forrest 40 Tooth Woodworker II $109.99 
Pinnacle Set blade/fence/arbor $72.45 
Wixey Digital Height Gauge $53.99 
Wixey Digital Caliper $35.99 
Shop Fox Super Heavy Duty Mobile base $79.95 
Micro Jig GRR-Ripper System Model GR200 $71.99 
Porter Cable 2.25 HP Multi-Base Router Series 895PK $289.99 
Porter Cable Micro-Adjust Edge Guide for 890 Series $35.49 
Jorgensen Jorgensen® Bar Clamp Set $209.95 
Generic 50-Piece 1/2" Shank Tungsten Carbide Router Bits Set $52.99 
E. Emerson Tool Company 99-Inch Ultra Wide Grip Clamp with Double T-Track $110.39 
E. Emerson Tool Company Wide Jaws Fixture for All in One Clamp $16.99 
E. Emerson Tool Company Stop Block w/Micro Adjust $14.88 
Grizzly 13" 2 HP Planer with Dust Collection $350.00 
N/A Measure Twice, Cut Once by Jim Tolpin $16.49 
Incra INCRA Pro T-Rule Set 12-Inch $74.95

Total = $2,354.48


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

brukilla said:


> *The start of a good thing*
> 
> With time it seems that things change. It has been a year and I have baby #2 on the way. This, in turn, has taken up the guest room and the proposed room off the garage for a workshop will now become the guest room.
> 
> ...


Nice set up! I've never good luck with digital calipers. Maybe they've gotten better over the years? I have a manual dial caliper that never fails me.


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *The start of a good thing*
> 
> With time it seems that things change. It has been a year and I have baby #2 on the way. This, in turn, has taken up the guest room and the proposed room off the garage for a workshop will now become the guest room.
> 
> ...


I could save a few bucks too. I actually like working with decimals anyway, especially with micro adjust these days.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

brukilla said:


> *The start of a good thing*
> 
> With time it seems that things change. It has been a year and I have baby #2 on the way. This, in turn, has taken up the guest room and the proposed room off the garage for a workshop will now become the guest room.
> 
> ...


You might find that the height gauge is redundant if you have a caliper. Often there's an arm that extends from one end of a caliper that can be used to measure height.


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *The start of a good thing*
> 
> With time it seems that things change. It has been a year and I have baby #2 on the way. This, in turn, has taken up the guest room and the proposed room off the garage for a workshop will now become the guest room.
> 
> ...


I am sure I will look back on some things after I get some experience under my belt. I've actually changed the list. You can see the final purchases under my workshop or blog. Still setting things up…frustrating and fun at the same time.


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

*Final Revision - Time to start buying*

It's been over year with a workshop in the works, and I have gone through several plans. Through learning in the past couple years, I have realized that I can just use my garage, a 22 X 20 space, for anything I would need to do. A car does park on one half the garage, but I can pull that out anytime I would need. The main focus was use of space and tools. I can turn the tablesaw/router table 90 degrees. The planer is benchtop. I can use the router for jointing. I can make every cut and joinery technique needed to complete several projects on one work surface. I have tried to make everything as efficient as possible, as my time is sometimes short and I want to get as much done with as much accuracy as possible. I also want the tools to last until my son can use them. He has always been interested in my projects, and he has his own starter tool set. I am relatively new to woodworking, so I want to eliminate as much learning curve as possible and wasted time in general. I have several other general DIY'er tools not listed below.

I am fully decided on these foundation workshop tools (All from Grizzly):

G7314Z - Heavy-Duty Mobile Base 
---------------------------------
G0715P - 10" Hybrid Table Saw with Riving Knife, Polar Bear Series™ 
---------------------------------
T10222 - Router Table Attachment 
---------------------------------
H4746 - 10" x 5/8" 30t ATB .090 Ripping Blade 
---------------------------------
H4742 - 10" x 5/8" 60t ATB .100 General Purpose Blade 
---------------------------------
G0505 - 12-1/2" Planer 
---------------------------------
H6576 - 894PK 2-1/4 HP Router Kit w/ Vac Handle 
---------------------------------
H9478 - Rout-R-Lift FX 
---------------------------------
G3642 - Right Angle Jig 
---------------------------------
G7581 - SuperBar™

Budget will determine the following:
INCRA TS-LS Joinery System - 32" Range
Drill Press (Harbor Freight)
1hp Dust Collector (I have a shop vac in the meantime)
Pipe Clamps and others (Harbor Freight)
Band Saw (most likely another year from now)
Other odds and ends


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

*Tools Purchased as Scheduled*

I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my foundation workshop tools. Everything I got was on sale (planned and unexpectedly) - so I was able to upgrade to the tools I wanted. Boxes have been arriving all week and the tablesaw and planer will be here Friday. My dad is in town this week, so he is gonna help me with the set-up a little. I also have a couple of friends who are excited for me as well and want to help out. It is all coming together - finally!! I even made a last minute decision to clear out the garage, fix the walls, and put up a fresh coat of paint on the walls and trim. It took me 1 day and a couple of evenings, but I got it done.

Once I get everything in and I wrap my head around all the 'stuff', I will have to organize it all. My first projects are going to deal with the shop and storage. I will be utilizing the french cleat system throughout for the small stuff and big stuff like cabinets. I also plan on building floor standing cabinets that I can affix to the french cleat so they don't tip. I will have to build an outfeed table in order to handle the sheet goods, as I will be working by myself most of the time.

It is an exciting time and I can't wait to make some saw dust.


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

brukilla said:


> *Tools Purchased as Scheduled*
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my foundation workshop tools. Everything I got was on sale (planned and unexpectedly) - so I was able to upgrade to the tools I wanted. Boxes have been arriving all week and the tablesaw and planer will be here Friday. My dad is in town this week, so he is gonna help me with the set-up a little. I also have a couple of friends who are excited for me as well and want to help out. It is all coming together - finally!! I even made a last minute decision to clear out the garage, fix the walls, and put up a fresh coat of paint on the walls and trim. It took me 1 day and a couple of evenings, but I got it done.
> 
> ...


It's always fun to open a new toy, and just to build for the shop.
What brand tools did you Buy???

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODOWORKING INC.


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *Tools Purchased as Scheduled*
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my foundation workshop tools. Everything I got was on sale (planned and unexpectedly) - so I was able to upgrade to the tools I wanted. Boxes have been arriving all week and the tablesaw and planer will be here Friday. My dad is in town this week, so he is gonna help me with the set-up a little. I also have a couple of friends who are excited for me as well and want to help out. It is all coming together - finally!! I even made a last minute decision to clear out the garage, fix the walls, and put up a fresh coat of paint on the walls and trim. It took me 1 day and a couple of evenings, but I got it done.
> 
> ...


Mostly Grizzly tools - 10% off sale. I got the incra fence with right hand router table. The mastr-lift with the porter cable 895pk router. Other odds and ends for the shop as well, but those were the big purchases.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

brukilla said:


> *Tools Purchased as Scheduled*
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my foundation workshop tools. Everything I got was on sale (planned and unexpectedly) - so I was able to upgrade to the tools I wanted. Boxes have been arriving all week and the tablesaw and planer will be here Friday. My dad is in town this week, so he is gonna help me with the set-up a little. I also have a couple of friends who are excited for me as well and want to help out. It is all coming together - finally!! I even made a last minute decision to clear out the garage, fix the walls, and put up a fresh coat of paint on the walls and trim. It took me 1 day and a couple of evenings, but I got it done.
> 
> ...


Please post pictures when possible, *WE* (all LJs) like "proof"! Thanks.


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *Tools Purchased as Scheduled*
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my foundation workshop tools. Everything I got was on sale (planned and unexpectedly) - so I was able to upgrade to the tools I wanted. Boxes have been arriving all week and the tablesaw and planer will be here Friday. My dad is in town this week, so he is gonna help me with the set-up a little. I also have a couple of friends who are excited for me as well and want to help out. It is all coming together - finally!! I even made a last minute decision to clear out the garage, fix the walls, and put up a fresh coat of paint on the walls and trim. It took me 1 day and a couple of evenings, but I got it done.
> 
> ...


Pictures are forthcoming…..I want to have the tools in place, the fence on the ts, the ts on the mobile base, the router table attached to the fence, the router lift attached to the router table…..blah be de blah be de blah. I have my work cut out, but I plan to do reviews, as a new woodworker, of the tools and their ease of use to a new woodworker.


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *Tools Purchased as Scheduled*
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my foundation workshop tools. Everything I got was on sale (planned and unexpectedly) - so I was able to upgrade to the tools I wanted. Boxes have been arriving all week and the tablesaw and planer will be here Friday. My dad is in town this week, so he is gonna help me with the set-up a little. I also have a couple of friends who are excited for me as well and want to help out. It is all coming together - finally!! I even made a last minute decision to clear out the garage, fix the walls, and put up a fresh coat of paint on the walls and trim. It took me 1 day and a couple of evenings, but I got it done.
> 
> ...


List of Tools Purchased:

Grizzly:
G0715P 10" HYBRID SAW W/RIVING-POLAR w/P0715P204-1 CIRCUIT BREAKER 20A
G7314Z SHOP FOX ADJ MOBILE BASE-SMALL
G0689 13" PLANER WITH DUST COLLECTOR
H6577 895PK 2 1/4HP ROUTER KIT W/ ADJ HANDLE w/H6575 8911 2 1/4HP D-HANDLE 
G2543 SAW CLEANER - PITCH/GUM REMOVER
H4742 10" 60T WOODWORKER I
H4746 10" 30 TOOTH WOODWORKER II
H5559 3PC STRAIGHT PLYWOOD SET-1/2" 
H5567 3PC STRAIGHT FLUSH TRIM SET-1/2" 
H5549 DELUXE RABBETING SET 4
T21580 36" BEVEL EDGE STRAIGHT EDGES WITH SCALE
H5568 6PC SCRAPER SET
H5536 5PC DELUXE STRAIGHT BIT SET-1/2" 
G9615 15 PC FEELER GAUGE SET
T23279 ZERO CLEARANCE INSERT FOR G0715P
G9256 DIAL CALIPERS 6"

Carbide Processors:
Incra INCRA Mast-R-Lift II - JessEm Mast-R-Lift-II with INCRA MagnaLOCK Rings

Woodcraft:
INCRA TSaw Rail Support Legs
INCRA MagnaLOCK Ring Set
INCRA PCguide BushingRing
TS2TSLS32wlgRtrTblMLP690890

Amazon:
Woodstock W2027 2-1/2-Inch by 10-Foot Clear Hose 
Grr-ripper Deluxe Supreme System 
Grr-ripper Handle Bridge Set 
Grr-ripper Deflector / Connector 
Factory-Reconditioned RIDGID ZRR2611 Professional 6-inch Random Orbit Variable 
Mirka 23-624-120 6" 6-Hole 120 Grit Dustless Hook & Loop Sanding Discs - 50 Pack 
Mirka 23-624-180 6" 6-Hole 180 Grit Dustless Hook & Loop Sanding Discs - 50 Pack 
Mirka 23-624-220 6" 6-Hole 220 Grit Dustless Hook & Loop Sanding Discs - 50 Pack 
PSI Woodworking DBGULP Big Gulp Dust Hood 
Bench Dog 10-035 Bench Cookie Work Grippers, 4-Pack 
Incra MITERV27 Miter V27 Miter Gauge 
DELTA 35-7670 8-Inch Stacked Dado Set 
The Dust Deputy 
2x Woodstock W1044 4-to-2-1/2-Inch Reducer 
Woodstock W1038 4-Inch Quick Connect and Disconnect


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

brukilla said:


> *Tools Purchased as Scheduled*
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my foundation workshop tools. Everything I got was on sale (planned and unexpectedly) - so I was able to upgrade to the tools I wanted. Boxes have been arriving all week and the tablesaw and planer will be here Friday. My dad is in town this week, so he is gonna help me with the set-up a little. I also have a couple of friends who are excited for me as well and want to help out. It is all coming together - finally!! I even made a last minute decision to clear out the garage, fix the walls, and put up a fresh coat of paint on the walls and trim. It took me 1 day and a couple of evenings, but I got it done.
> 
> ...


Way to stimulate the economy!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *Tools Purchased as Scheduled*
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my foundation workshop tools. Everything I got was on sale (planned and unexpectedly) - so I was able to upgrade to the tools I wanted. Boxes have been arriving all week and the tablesaw and planer will be here Friday. My dad is in town this week, so he is gonna help me with the set-up a little. I also have a couple of friends who are excited for me as well and want to help out. It is all coming together - finally!! I even made a last minute decision to clear out the garage, fix the walls, and put up a fresh coat of paint on the walls and trim. It took me 1 day and a couple of evenings, but I got it done.
> 
> ...


wow I wish I had dough like that


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *Tools Purchased as Scheduled*
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my foundation workshop tools. Everything I got was on sale (planned and unexpectedly) - so I was able to upgrade to the tools I wanted. Boxes have been arriving all week and the tablesaw and planer will be here Friday. My dad is in town this week, so he is gonna help me with the set-up a little. I also have a couple of friends who are excited for me as well and want to help out. It is all coming together - finally!! I even made a last minute decision to clear out the garage, fix the walls, and put up a fresh coat of paint on the walls and trim. It took me 1 day and a couple of evenings, but I got it done.
> 
> ...


It's been a long two years of planning and saving. My main goal is to lessen the learning curve, save time, and get stuff that lasts. I am pretty sure I have done that, so, no matter if people think I spent too much,I know that I take care of my stuff and will last.


----------



## robdem (Apr 7, 2011)

brukilla said:


> *Tools Purchased as Scheduled*
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my foundation workshop tools. Everything I got was on sale (planned and unexpectedly) - so I was able to upgrade to the tools I wanted. Boxes have been arriving all week and the tablesaw and planer will be here Friday. My dad is in town this week, so he is gonna help me with the set-up a little. I also have a couple of friends who are excited for me as well and want to help out. It is all coming together - finally!! I even made a last minute decision to clear out the garage, fix the walls, and put up a fresh coat of paint on the walls and trim. It took me 1 day and a couple of evenings, but I got it done.
> 
> ...


Sounds like christmas in july . Enjoy sounds like alot of saw dust comming your way.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

brukilla said:


> *Tools Purchased as Scheduled*
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my foundation workshop tools. Everything I got was on sale (planned and unexpectedly) - so I was able to upgrade to the tools I wanted. Boxes have been arriving all week and the tablesaw and planer will be here Friday. My dad is in town this week, so he is gonna help me with the set-up a little. I also have a couple of friends who are excited for me as well and want to help out. It is all coming together - finally!! I even made a last minute decision to clear out the garage, fix the walls, and put up a fresh coat of paint on the walls and trim. It took me 1 day and a couple of evenings, but I got it done.
> 
> ...


wow, that's quite the list! I'm not sure that I'd be able to sleep in the days leading up to the purchase, or until they were all set up.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

brukilla said:


> *Tools Purchased as Scheduled*
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my foundation workshop tools. Everything I got was on sale (planned and unexpectedly) - so I was able to upgrade to the tools I wanted. Boxes have been arriving all week and the tablesaw and planer will be here Friday. My dad is in town this week, so he is gonna help me with the set-up a little. I also have a couple of friends who are excited for me as well and want to help out. It is all coming together - finally!! I even made a last minute decision to clear out the garage, fix the walls, and put up a fresh coat of paint on the walls and trim. It took me 1 day and a couple of evenings, but I got it done.
> 
> ...


I think that it's human nature for woodworkers to thoroughly enjoy a situation where you are setting up a shop in the beginning stages where it's all a blank piece of paper so to speak. You'll enjoy it too and I advise you to document it with pictures and notes. Have fun and enjoy because you'll find that these times are few and far between.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

brukilla said:


> *Tools Purchased as Scheduled*
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my foundation workshop tools. Everything I got was on sale (planned and unexpectedly) - so I was able to upgrade to the tools I wanted. Boxes have been arriving all week and the tablesaw and planer will be here Friday. My dad is in town this week, so he is gonna help me with the set-up a little. I also have a couple of friends who are excited for me as well and want to help out. It is all coming together - finally!! I even made a last minute decision to clear out the garage, fix the walls, and put up a fresh coat of paint on the walls and trim. It took me 1 day and a couple of evenings, but I got it done.
> 
> ...


Lets see the new toys! That's got to feel awesome opening all the tools at once!


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

*Who has the time?*

Progress in the shop is hectic due to outside commitments to family and friends, but, nonetheless, it is coming along. The 10% off Grizzly, 15% off Woodcraft, and 10% off Carbide Processors sales happened to match up with my parents visiting, Sunday fishing trips with friends, anniversary, plus taking care of the kids.

Accomplished: 
- Spackled and painted garage walls and ceiling.
- Assembled tablesaw: assembled mobile base, rewired to 110v and outlet to NEMA 5-20, degreased, lubricated, test run nickle test and they didn't budge or shift
- Incra Fence: got the TS part of the fence assembled and on the tablesaw. 
- Grr-rippers: assembled and ready to go

Scheduled:
- Calibration of incra fence and ts parralelism
- LS part of the Incra fence and calibration
- Right side router table to include MAST-R-Lift and calibration
- Planer still in box and will set-up last because I don't need it for the first few projects
- Outfeed table, lumber cart, french cleat shop system

Issues so far: The pieces used on the Incra fence set-up to align the rails to the ts top had two small globs of grease which, when placed on the cast iron top of the ts, left two nice grease marks that have embedded themselves into the top. I tried steel wool and degreaser to no avail. Am I upset - no - only an immediate and short-lived shudder of disappointment. The question remains, "Why would there be grease on this part from the manufacturer?" There is also a scuff on one of the rails of the fence but it does not detract from the accuracy of the system, so no biggie and no need to contact Incra/Woodraft for a replacement.

It is hard to wait to actually use and make some saw dust - but good things come to those who wait, along with a little frustration.

and, above all else - it is FUN!!


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

brukilla said:


> *Who has the time?*
> 
> Progress in the shop is hectic due to outside commitments to family and friends, but, nonetheless, it is coming along. The 10% off Grizzly, 15% off Woodcraft, and 10% off Carbide Processors sales happened to match up with my parents visiting, Sunday fishing trips with friends, anniversary, plus taking care of the kids.
> 
> ...


I cant wait to see pics of the completed shop.


----------



## davemurray (Nov 15, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *Who has the time?*
> 
> Progress in the shop is hectic due to outside commitments to family and friends, but, nonetheless, it is coming along. The 10% off Grizzly, 15% off Woodcraft, and 10% off Carbide Processors sales happened to match up with my parents visiting, Sunday fishing trips with friends, anniversary, plus taking care of the kids.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your well on your way, I enjoy following other LJ's setting up their shops. I set mine up before I found LJ's and feel I could have benefited from their input and ideas, I'll enjoy following your progress as well.


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *Who has the time?*
> 
> Progress in the shop is hectic due to outside commitments to family and friends, but, nonetheless, it is coming along. The 10% off Grizzly, 15% off Woodcraft, and 10% off Carbide Processors sales happened to match up with my parents visiting, Sunday fishing trips with friends, anniversary, plus taking care of the kids.
> 
> ...


David,

Well on my way, but after seeing ur shop, I have a long way to go. I may follow the same logical progression as you because I will most likely outgrow the garage and having to move my stuff around all the time. But I have to do what I have to do to make some saw dust. I see the USN flag; I did 11 years and got out in 2009. LJ's has definitely kept me on my toes - always something new to get ideas from.


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

*Compunding Issues*

Well,

Parents went back home. I had my vacation in Florida. The house is relatively back to normal. My dad helped knock out the honey-do list. All is good, right? Nope.

After putting the ts together with the fence and router table - I am realizing that I need to rake the fence off and realign. I have also realized that I could shim the ts's left extension wing to raise it up. I will also have to shim the router table to lower it. The combine total surfaces are not flat by any means -the router plate to router table surface, the router table, the main ts top, and ts left wing. We are talking minute measurements, but, if I can feel the issue with my fingertips, the issue is still there. I just have to make sure that where those issues are, I do not compromise accuracy and safety - so, I have to think about the flow of wood across the surface and not run into any thing that could cause a hang up, etc.

The Incra positioner and carriage has had some issues. On its first slide to the blade, a piece that prevents the lead screw from contacting the locking mechanism came loose and fell onto the router table - it must've had a weak adhesive/bond with the aluminum surface within the carriage. Incra promptly sent out two new ones with adhesive backing - so now I have a spare - but was held up for a few days.

Getting the Incra Mast-r-Lift level with the router table has been frustrating. I can't seem to get all 4 sides level. This is because the table is not completely flat - close, but not flat. I think I am going to have to file a couple of the leveling screws down to lower one of the corners.

My most recent issue is with the left miter slot on the ts - it is too tight at the rear of the slot against the Incra V27 miter gauge. I posted the question in the forum and have several things to try before I call Grizzly customer service. Hpefully I find a burr or something that I can smooth out. I checked already for one and didn't find anything - I hope I missed it. I would hate to have to send the saw back for a replacement.

So the compounding issues comes from small errors in different places adding up to me just taking evryhting off and putting it back on with a more thorough approach. My dad assisted the first time, but I think I rushed through a few things because he thought everything was already "close enough" and I did not want to burden him any longer. I am not mad or anything - I have to learn and sometimes I have to learn the hard way. It's not like I have to take everything apart - I am talking about bolts that need to be loosened, etc. I have a buddy, whom I forewarned about the expected tediousness, who is happy to help because he is interested in the whole thing.

I did go to the local lumberyard to familiarize myself with their layout and meet and talk to their crew. They have everything I need and can provide sheet cutting services for like $5 bucks a sheet until I get my outfeed table built.

I am thinking if I slow down and really align everything - it will come out right the second first time.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

brukilla said:


> *Compunding Issues*
> 
> Well,
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have good equipment. Do you have good measuring equipment? I'd take your time at this stage and get everything dialed in, else it'll gnaw at you. You sound like a guy who's really keen on alignment and fit. You might consider some of the accessories like the master plate, dial indicator, etc. It's a pretty satisfying feeling to get a machine dialed in tight. It's a GREAT feeling to check it later and find it still dialed in.


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

*Starting Anew - TS Calibration*

After taking the fence and router table off, I had to get set-up for ts calibration and set-up. I also fixed an issue with the left miter slot (miter issue). I had already checked the blade 90 to the table - so that is already good to go.

*Prep:*
1. Pencil
2. Superbar
3. Dial Calipers (didn't use, though)
4. 36" Straight Edge
5. Allen Wrenches
6. Saw Blade (ATB) 
7. Hammer 
8. Rubber Mallet

*I then performed the following steps:*
1. Installed blade and marked a tooth pointing toward the right miter slot.








2. Adjusted superbar in the miter slot for a snug but smooth fit. 
3. Set the superbar to 0 at the front, against the tooth, making sure the tooth was at the middle of the superbar.








4. Rotated blade to rear and measured the same tooth.
--At this point, the blade is non-parralel by 20 thou--








5. Loosened 3 cap screws on the trunnion fully and one barely as the pivot point. Loosening the cap screws required a few taps of a hammer on the allen wrench, but they loosened up. 
6. I then used the tap, tap, tap method with a rubber mallet on the trunnion for slight movement. I watched the superbar measurements as I tapped. I would take measurements front and back on the same tooth and tapped accordingly until I was satisfied. Once I tightened the cap screws, it would throw off alignment by several thou, so I went through a trial and error period until I realized that I could just use hand pressure on the trunnion to adjust while tightening the cap screws. I was able to make precise adjustments while tightening. 
--At this point I am less than a thou off at the rear-- 
7. I then turned my attention to the left wing and got the seam with the main table to nothing. I used the stright edge for verification of flatness across the width, and it all looks and feels great. Very satisfied. Since the main table rises toward its center, I also had to use the straight edge to the left of the left miter slot. 

















*What I still have to do to verify blade parralelism:*
1. Perform a cross-cut from both sides of the blade. 
This process goes as follows for both sides: 
1a. Cut the piece at the front of the blade and run it to the rear of the blade. 
1b. Hold the piece at the rear of the blade and listen for more cutting. 
1c. Shut down the saw and listen for more cutting during shutdown runout.
1d. Check the wood for burning and check for square and flatness. 
1e. Make adjustments as necessary after both sides have been tested.

What I have taken away from having to tear it down and set it up again: Don't rush into a hobby that will be lifelong. Do it right and reap the benefits for years to come. The wife even agreed to that - phew, I was beginning to think that she thought I was wasting my time out there. I will start making saw dust when everything is dialed in. I still have the fence and router table to reattach, but that should go much smoother as well. 

















If I am missing something or a tip can be provided - let me know. I use 'em.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

brukilla said:


> *Starting Anew - TS Calibration*
> 
> After taking the fence and router table off, I had to get set-up for ts calibration and set-up. I also fixed an issue with the left miter slot (miter issue). I had already checked the blade 90 to the table - so that is already good to go.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're moving along good now! You are missing pictures of the process though!! gotta love those pictures!


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *Starting Anew - TS Calibration*
> 
> After taking the fence and router table off, I had to get set-up for ts calibration and set-up. I also fixed an issue with the left miter slot (miter issue). I had already checked the blade 90 to the table - so that is already good to go.
> 
> ...


I will have to force myself to take some pics. It is just hard to stop in the middle of trying to figure something out and take a pic - but I will make an effort on future set-ups. I can take some pics of what I did to provide some visual satisfaction.


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *Starting Anew - TS Calibration*
> 
> After taking the fence and router table off, I had to get set-up for ts calibration and set-up. I also fixed an issue with the left miter slot (miter issue). I had already checked the blade 90 to the table - so that is already good to go.
> 
> ...


Pics provided - I will do this on future efforts….thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

brukilla said:


> *Starting Anew - TS Calibration*
> 
> After taking the fence and router table off, I had to get set-up for ts calibration and set-up. I also fixed an issue with the left miter slot (miter issue). I had already checked the blade 90 to the table - so that is already good to go.
> 
> ...


Nice! I can't wait to buy the INCRA joinery system w/ the router table!!! Did you buy your Grizzly saw w/o the fence system?


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

brukilla said:


> *Starting Anew - TS Calibration*
> 
> After taking the fence and router table off, I had to get set-up for ts calibration and set-up. I also fixed an issue with the left miter slot (miter issue). I had already checked the blade 90 to the table - so that is already good to go.
> 
> ...


I was looking at Pinewood Forge's web site and saw a link to this spoon site. Thought you might be interested…

http://crestaturiinlemn.wordpress.com/galerie/galerie-2/


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *Starting Anew - TS Calibration*
> 
> After taking the fence and router table off, I had to get set-up for ts calibration and set-up. I also fixed an issue with the left miter slot (miter issue). I had already checked the blade 90 to the table - so that is already good to go.
> 
> ...


I asked, but the pricing includes the fence system. Then I thought about it - if I ever sell the ts, I can include the original fence system and take the incra for the new ts - if I shall so desire.


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

*Test Cuts for Parallelism*

Found some more time after brewing a Hazlenut Nectar beer.

So, I am testing for blade parallelism to double check against sight measurements.

*Here's what I did:*
1. Perform a cross-cut from both sides of the blade. 
*This process goes as follows for both sides: *
1a. Cut the piece at the front of the blade and run it to the rear of the blade.








1b. Hold the piece at the rear of the blade and listen for more cutting.








1c. Shut down the saw and listen for more cutting during shutdown runout.
1d. Check the wood for burning and check for square and flatness. 
1e. Make adjustments as necessary after both sides have been tested.

Woo Hoo!! No adjustments necessary. And being my first cut on a ts, I am very happy with the results of the cut. The Forrest WWII blade left a glue-ready edge. This edge was smooooth. I hope it stays like that for a while.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

brukilla said:


> *Test Cuts for Parallelism*
> 
> Found some more time after brewing a Hazlenut Nectar beer.
> 
> ...


Great idea!

One thing you might want to modify is the blade insert and go to a zero clearance insert. Just a thought.


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *Test Cuts for Parallelism*
> 
> Found some more time after brewing a Hazlenut Nectar beer.
> 
> ...


I have 3 of them, but I have to set them to the blades. Thanks for noticing though. Its comments like these that help me and others out.


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

*Realizing My Place*

The workshop has come along, but I am atan absolute stand still. I need some wood!! I have to pay a bunch of money for day care to support the wife in grad school. I even worked OT to buy some wood, but that went to the ol' take care of my kids fund.

Time has only given me a good chance to wrap my head around my tools. It is a lot to take in. I even had a moment of - what the hell was I thinking, I can't do this moment - but that faded quickly once I started envisioning my shop….again.

I have realized that I really don't have a lot of space, and that will even become quite less when putting together a project and doing glue-ups and the like. So, I have come up with the following for the shop, in order of build):

*1. Knock-Down Shop Workstation* (or…a rigid saw horse thing) *-* This thing is awesome. I am going to build two of them so that I can lay sacrificial boards on top and have a ply break down station. I can also build specialty tops using plywood and cleats (i.e. infeed or outfeed for ts or planer, tool stands, etc). These things will break down and get stored on a french cleat system.










*2. Flip Stand -* This is an absolute must, as it will have my planer and miter saw, saving a ton of space with mobility. I got the idea here at LJ (I would have never thought of it), and I will be putting my own spin on the project. It will also incorporate the functionality of the knock-down shop workstations.

*3. Shop Vacuum Station -* Since I do have a dust deputy, and, since I don't want to keep dragging everything around, falling over, etc, the vacuum station should come in quite handy. I also want it to pivot with the ts, so I will have a latch for it to connect to the base or something.










*4. French Cleat System -* This will undergo modifications and additions as I build the shop. I also plan on hanging cabinets from them.

*5. Torsion Box Assembly Table -* The humidity out here is crazy. I know years will warp any tabletop I throw at it, so I will build a torsion box tabletop with cabinets underneath to house the air compressor and other stuff. I will decide later on dimensions and creature comforts. I may make it the ts outfeed table, but I have to compete with a really unlevel garage floor and I may have issues getting it level with the ts top.

Well, I think tahis would be a good start and add to my workflow and efficiency in the shop, while saving space. I'll keep looking for other ideas to make best use of my limited space. And, I can't forget to plan an actual woodworking project outside the shop.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

brukilla said:


> *Realizing My Place*
> 
> The workshop has come along, but I am atan absolute stand still. I need some wood!! I have to pay a bunch of money for day care to support the wife in grad school. I even worked OT to buy some wood, but that went to the ol' take care of my kids fund.
> 
> ...


Thick foam insulation will work better than sacrificial board for your plywood breakdown station. All of your ideas look good to me. As for you needing wood, I am constantly amazed at what people GIVE AWAY on the free section of Craigs List. Good luck.


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *Realizing My Place*
> 
> The workshop has come along, but I am atan absolute stand still. I need some wood!! I have to pay a bunch of money for day care to support the wife in grad school. I even worked OT to buy some wood, but that went to the ol' take care of my kids fund.
> 
> ...


It would be quick and easy too. I have a spot for overhead storage where an old pvc pipe fishing rack used to be. How long do they typically last?? 30 sheets, 40 sheets, less?


----------



## Lance09 (Jun 26, 2011)

brukilla said:


> *Realizing My Place*
> 
> The workshop has come along, but I am atan absolute stand still. I need some wood!! I have to pay a bunch of money for day care to support the wife in grad school. I even worked OT to buy some wood, but that went to the ol' take care of my kids fund.
> 
> ...


I like the knock down bench, I might have to build me one of those. When do we get to see updated pics of your shop?? you know I love seeing shops, your TS-LS INCRA system with the grizzly TS was my dream setup until I found the combo #3 on CL. Love'd to see it set up with the rest of your tools.

Looking good so far man! it's a lot of fun setting up the shop!


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *Realizing My Place*
> 
> The workshop has come along, but I am atan absolute stand still. I need some wood!! I have to pay a bunch of money for day care to support the wife in grad school. I even worked OT to buy some wood, but that went to the ol' take care of my kids fund.
> 
> ...


gfadvm is right. Craig's List is a fantastic resource, not just for the free lumber, wood, and even logs, but the tools people are selling. In the past few months I've bought a log arch, engine hoist and a huge sander that has an inflatable drum on one side and a flap sander on the other. It also included the metal base with storage for sandpaper underneath and dust collection is built it! If I had bought those 3 items new, I would have spent over $3000. By checking Craig's List a couple of times a day, I got all three items for $800. To find big ticket items that I'd be willing to drive to pick up, I use http://www.searchtempest.com to search the entire Craig's List. You can see each city's results or lump them all together and select the distance you'd be willing to go to pick up your purchase. The only problem with buying cheep tools is, I'm out of shop space and I'm sawing lumber to build a new shop…

If you were closer, I'd be glad to help you with your wood problem. I've got a lot of wood that I'd give away if you were close enough to pick it up. My problem is slightly different, but related. Those free logs on Craig's List, result in a lot of wood I can't or don't use. Here' what I do with the stuff I don't have a use for…










This pile is mostly bark I pealed from a big red oak log that's stacked and drying. This pile doesn't have a lot of useful wood at all. It's almost all bark or bark covered slabs that are mostly sapwood. There are a couple of big chunks of red oak burning that I had to cut off another log before I could load it. A 28" log with a 2" limb sticking out the side doesn't roll up the ramp worth a hoot… This lump could have been turned into something pretty on a lathe, but I'd rather make something from the cherry, walnut, maple, pear, apple, dogwood, box elder, or sycamore that's waiting to be used.

Search google for small sawmill operations near you and I'm sure you'll find a lot of them around you. A lot of them sell lumber in the "materials' section on Craig's List too. Prices for wood are so low, you'll get high quality wood for less than you'd pay for pine at one of the big box stores. The best tool purchase I ever made was my planner and my jointer. I bought 500 bft of walnut, my planner and my jointer for less than I would have paid for the walnut at a wood store or lumberyard. You can save even more if you buy fresh sawn lumber and dry it yourself.


----------



## brukilla (Jul 9, 2009)

brukilla said:


> *Realizing My Place*
> 
> The workshop has come along, but I am atan absolute stand still. I need some wood!! I have to pay a bunch of money for day care to support the wife in grad school. I even worked OT to buy some wood, but that went to the ol' take care of my kids fund.
> 
> ...


I have checked CL several times, but it seems as if Louisiana is not a good (free) wood spot. This is one spot in America where no woodworking shows happen, no woodworking schools exist (to my knowledge), and any wood besides pine is expensive.

Thanks for the info. I like the searchtempest, it works great.

I have found other items on CL so far - like my set of Groz squares and the superbar for tool calibrating.


----------

